# Lenovo T510 Upgrades have arrived (CPU + extra memory)



## storm-chaser (Mar 1, 2020)

Bought as "seller refurbished" because I like the older Lenovo style machines. This particular Lenovo ThinkPad T510 has been powered on for a total of 77 days over the past decade or so. All things considered, it's in pretty good shape for it's age. Which was exactly what I was looking for. 

*This is an "upgrade" for me as I've been running on a T61P and x9000 CPU for the past few years.

The new T510 can be turned into a relatively snappy machine with a solid state drive, maxing out the memory to 8GB (DDR3 @ 1066MHz CL7) and maxing out the processor. So we have done just that, and the parts just arrived:*

+Solid State Drive (Intel)
+8GB DDR3 Memory (1066MHz, CL7)
+Intel Core i7-640M 2C 4 T @ 2.8GHz stock and boosts:
*3467 MHz* (1 core)
*3200 MHz* (2 cores)

Core i7-640M is based on Arrandale core, which in turn is built 32nm Westmere micro-architecture. The Arrandale core combines two dies in one package: one die with two HyperThreading-enabled cores and a shared 4 MB level 3 cache, and another die with DDR3 memory controller and 500 MHz graphics controller. Each core in the i7-640M is clocked at 2.8 GHz, and has 256 KB L2 cache. The microprocessor supports all basic and advanced Arrandale features, like 64-bit instructions, SSE4, AES instructions, Trusted Execution Technology and Turbo Boost. The last feature improves CPU performance by increasing frequency of active cores. Maximum Turbo Boost frequency on this model is 3.46 GHz. The processor is produced in socket 988-compatible micro-PGA package. There is also a version of i7-640M model for micro-BGA package.

Stock Images:








Yes, I paid almost $20 for two of the "cat's tongue" touch point caps... Cant live without them and IBM/Lenovo no longer makes them, so you will pay a premium on eBay.




The computer specs as revealed in the BIOS (recent BIOS update)





New 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit:









Best CPU you can get for this laptop (Core i7 640M x2)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Bought as "seller refurbished" because I like the older Lenovo style machines. This particular Lenovo ThinkPad T510 has been powered on for a total of 77 days over the past decade or so. All things considered, it's in pretty good shape for it's age. Which was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> *This is an "upgrade" for me as I've been running on a T61P and x9000 CPU for the past few years.
> 
> ...



Bro I presume you saw this page?





						Page Not Found - Lenovo Support US
					






					support.lenovo.com
				




You don't think it will throttle or the brick will not meet demand?

I guess Throttlestop will come in handy unless if you can add higher perf fans to this bugger.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 1, 2020)

I have the same CPU and ram! I noticed this chip takes a bit to hit higher clocks and that required throttlestop to be fixed. Now the laptop runs as it should since it's not down clocking all the time even when thermals are okay.

When I say takes a bit to hit higher clocks I mean it takes actual seconds to turbo.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2020)

Good stuff. I recently updated my dads old sony laptop running an i5-460M to a i7-560M. I went with the 560M because it only cost me $13 compared to the 640M or the more expensive chips which were 3-4x the price of the 560M. 

The funny thing though. It only hits its max turbo bin when its doing nothing, otherwise it will do 3Ghz on both cores when loaded. Temps are good so thermals aint the issue.


----------



## Equus_Ferus_Caballus (Mar 1, 2020)

i have somewhat equivalent Dell Precision M4500 with the same CPU, quadro FX1800m and a 1080p screen. Works pretty well with the latest version of windows 10, ive also tried a i7 920XM (which i paid $60AUD for) as well, while the increased core count was nice, the increased thermals, power consumption, lower clock speeds, and dell's terrible power thorttling algorithim (clock modulation), the machine commonly grinded to a halt, which was no longer an issue with the i7 640M, (which was the origional CPU)

I am however writing this on a thinkpad T420 with a i7 2720QM, 8gb of ram and a 320gb 7200rpm HDD, it runs pretty good but the instant you put any real load on the CPU immediately throttles, i plan on some day purchasing the dual heatpipe cpu only cooler to hopefully fix this problem.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 6, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bro I presume you saw this page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there something specific you wanted me to find in that link? 
The 640m is not listed as a compatible processor, yet it works just fine. 

As for cooling, the T510 has a relatively robust cooling system with decent ventilation so I should have no problem with a 35 watt TDP CPU.


----------



## juanchipty (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi, I will like to do the same upgrade to the one I have, any advice or update, issues with that CPU? Improvement is noticeable compare to the i5-620M?   Yours have Intel graphics or Nvidia? TIA.



storm-chaser said:


> Bought as "seller refurbished" because I like the older Lenovo style machines. This particular Lenovo ThinkPad T510 has been powered on for a total of 77 days over the past decade or so. All things considered, it's in pretty good shape for it's age. Which was exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> *This is an "upgrade" for me as I've been running on a T61P and x9000 CPU for the past few years.
> 
> ...


----------

